# Why do yall hate trannies so much?



## Dancing Israeli (Nov 5, 2022)

Especially since this is the gayest site I've ever used.


----------



## HorseGirlSupremacy (Nov 5, 2022)

Cause they are gross and funny to laugh at.


----------



## A Very Big Fish (Nov 5, 2022)

Familiarity breeds contempt.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 5, 2022)

Any self respecting homosex also hates trannies.


----------



## Claude Sigma (Nov 5, 2022)

Because they try to ruin my hobbies, my job industry, the laws of my country, and children.

Also they're really disgusting, but I wouldn't care if they didn't behave in this way.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Nov 5, 2022)

Drag Queens were okay. They did their thing. RuPaul had a hit single. They weren't trying to chaperone kindergarten library groups. They weren't trying to groom mentally ill and impressionable kids over Discord. The media and corporations were not in absolute fear of a miniscule percentage of our species.
Do I hate trannies? Naw. Do I hate drag queens? Naw. Do I hate troons? You're fuckin right I do bud.


----------



## Mimiga (Nov 5, 2022)

They're always in bitchy sour moods and can never take any kind of joke, banter or trolling; even when you're not serious and trying to be lighthearted.
They constantly take power and manipulate people, forcing them to go along with their disgusting fetishes and distorted worldviews.
Whatever creative skills and insightful opinions they used to have slowly drain away as they transition into a bitter, rotting husk.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 5, 2022)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Any self respecting homosex also hates trannies.



oxymoron

how can you be a faggot and have self-respect?


----------



## Uberpenguin (Nov 5, 2022)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Any self respecting homosex also hates trannies.


Well that's not true, have you seen Dylan Mulvaney? He's great, he's a tranny who's secretly just a homo who I'm pretty sure just likes mocking women.

He makes the feminists really _really_ angry (you should've seen when he got the makeup sponsorships and got invited to the white house, they were livid), plus his videos make me laugh. I'm rooting for him personally, I hope he succeeds.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Nov 5, 2022)

They impose censorship on other people's speech, entertainment, choice, etc. I don't give a shit what they do to themselves, but stop going around trying to ruin everything, just leave people alone and circle jerk with your fellow transsexual friends, you freaks.


----------



## Dancing Israeli (Nov 5, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> Drag Queens were okay. They did their thing. RuPaul had a hit single. They weren't trying to chaperone kindergarten library groups. They weren't trying to groom mentally ill and impressionable kids over Discord. The media and corporations were not in absolute fear of a miniscule percentage of our species.
> Do I hate trannies? Naw. Do I hate drag queens? Naw. Do I hate troons? You're fuckin right I do bud.


So there's a difference between trannies and troons? huh.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Nov 5, 2022)

KojimaBinLaden said:


> So there's a difference between trannies and troons? huh.



You haven't figured that out yet? Why are you even starting threads?


----------



## Kanada cilla choo (Nov 5, 2022)

The site is dedicated to laughing at Spergs, weirdos and retards, of all varieties, right-wing, left-wing, mentally able or disabled, Furry, Weaboos, brony, and so on. Trannies are a subsection of mentally ill people who overlap with over groups of the mentally ill a lot due to the insecurity of Trannies preventing them from leaving the house and interacting with normal people, it also happens Trannies are the most reactive to our discussions about them here, which means, ultimately, Trannies will be talked about the most here because they have the most visceral reactions.


----------



## PaleTay (Nov 5, 2022)

They're ugly and now I have to take people who mention their pronouns seriously.


----------



## Dancing Israeli (Nov 5, 2022)

Big Al's Famous Pork said:


> You haven't figured that out yet? Why are you even starting threads?


Apparently not. I'm guessing troons are those who ruin their own community and make trannies look bad.......?


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Nov 5, 2022)

KojimaBinLaden said:


> Apparently not. I'm guessing troons are those who ruin their own community and make trannies look bad.......?



Figure it out bud.


----------



## George Floyd (Nov 5, 2022)

I certainly would like if faggots didn't think they're welcome here


----------



## Joe Swanson (Nov 5, 2022)

Oh boy, another "why are you guise so mean to troons " thread


----------



## fakemon (Nov 5, 2022)

KojimaBinLaden said:


> So there's a difference between trannies and troons? huh.



if a guy wants to wear makeup and put on a dress, no big deal. if he wants to believe he's a woman? no big deal, it's delusional but like the world's full of religious people, and they're delusional as fuck. fine, he's just a trannie.

but to make me _say_ he's a woman? no fucking way. I'd wince every use of 'his pronoun', like i'm betraying my personal integrity. he's a fucking man, almost always looks like a big hulking man. if he whines because i call him a man, he's a troon.


----------



## Takodachi (Nov 5, 2022)

Serious answer?
Because you faggots cannot keep your degenerate fetish to yourselves, just like bronies and furries before. The big difference here is that you took it one step further and try to punish and censor anyone who doesnt play along with your mental illness.

The sad thing is that you coerced and intertwined with the LGBQ community so hard that the rightful hatred people feel towards you is starting to spill towards the other letters.
You niggers set back society's perception of gays back to the 90's in just a few years.


----------



## Dancing Israeli (Nov 5, 2022)

Especially since this is the gayest site I've ever used.


----------



## TheNazgulKing (Nov 5, 2022)

Takodachi said:


> Serious answer?
> Because you faggots cannot keep your degenerate fetish to yourselves, just like bronies and furries before. The big difference here is that you took it one step further and try to punish and censor anyone who doesnt play along with your mental illness.
> 
> The sad thing is that you coerced and intertwined with the LGBQ community so hard that the rightful hatred people feel towards you is starting to spill towards the other letters.
> You niggers set back society's perception of gays back to the 90's in just a few years.



I remember when everybody was convinced gay men were all pedophiles who couldn't be trusted around women.  That was pretty much gone by 2000.  Then Drag Queen Story Hour came along, and now look where we are again.


----------



## Dancing Israeli (Nov 5, 2022)

Takodachi said:


> Serious answer?
> Because you faggots cannot keep your degenerate fetish to yourselves, just like bronies and furries before. The big difference here is that you took it one step further and try to punish and censor anyone who doesnt play along with your mental illness.
> 
> The sad thing is that you coerced and intertwined with the LGBQ community so hard that the rightful hatred people feel towards you is starting to spill towards the other letters.
> You niggers set back society's perception of gays back to the 90's in just a few years.





TheNazgulKing said:


> I remember when everybody was convinced gay men were all pedophiles who couldn't be trusted around women.  That was pretty much gone by 2000.  Then Drag Queen Story Hour came along, and now look where we are again.



Especially since they're teaching young kids about gender, yeah, it fucked over the rest of the LGB. I've been reading up on this petition: https://chng.it/wWNmZbRjCR 


"Most troubling, by persuading parents and health professionals to diagnose children as young as four as transgender, despite considerable research that shows that more than 90 percent of children who express “gender dysphoria” at a young age grow out of it by adolescence and, in most cases, grow up to be well-adjusted gay men and women; ideologically, it runs counter to traditional LGB and feminist philosophy – whereas feminists and gay men/women advocate for expanding and re-defining gender concepts, the trans movement is regressive, insisting upon re-asserting and codifying classic gender concepts of what is masculine and what is feminine."


----------



## Psyduck (Nov 5, 2022)

KojimaBinLaden said:


> So there's a difference between trannies and troons? huh.


There isnt. Ultimately troons and "normal" trannies want the same thing and will participate in the same system designed to achieve it

All trannies are groomers


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Nov 5, 2022)

Neither pity, loathing, nor disgust are hate.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Nov 5, 2022)

This is not hard to understand and this has nothing to do with gay people.
Rightly or wrongly (I choose to view it as rightly) American parents have grown to accept that their kids may be gay. I have pals who have kids who turned out gay. Wasn't what they chose but it was what they accepted.
What these troons do is remove parental consent. They try to manipulate kids. These are not parents. These are not mentors. They are incredibly mentally ill perverted men who have sacrificed their ability to achieve enjoyment in life. Their only enjoyment and ability to feel anything is making others destroy themselves permanently. Just like them.
The sooner you understand this has nothing to do with gays or lesbians, and instead has to do with child abuse, the sooner you will figure it out.


----------



## timewave0 (Nov 5, 2022)

Malignant, raging narcissism. They demand that the entire world change to accommodate their delusion. They are predatory, censorious, and utterly deluded… most of all, they are just one more example of Man’s hubris in the face of immutable nature. They are perhaps the clearest representation of the culture of narcissism that has consumed our civilization. 

I don’t hate them all as people, I know there are some trannies out there who are cool, but on average they’re just awful.


----------



## Tree (Nov 5, 2022)

Because they let themselves be used by power to destroy. Instead of accept their unfortunate state, they make a deal with the devil and do his work.



Takodachi said:


> Serious answer?
> Because you faggots cannot keep your degenerate fetish to yourselves, just like bronies and furries before. The big difference here is that you took it one step further and try to punish and censor anyone who doesnt play along with your mental illness.
> 
> The sad thing is that you coerced and intertwined with the LGBQ community so hard that the rightful hatred people feel towards you is starting to spill towards the other letters.
> You niggers set back society's perception of gays back to the 90's in just a few years.


This was a natural consequence of letting gays out of the closet. Any gay who chooses not to understand the harm they do when they don't keep a top on their perversions is someone who shouldn't be sympathized with.


----------



## TheNazgulKing (Nov 5, 2022)

Psyduck said:


> There isnt. Ultimately troons and "normal" trannies want the same thing and will participate in the same system designed to achieve it
> 
> All trannies are groomers



The gay community gave NAMBLA the boot back in the 70s because they realized that while most people didn't care about consenting adults, they cared a great deal about kiddy-diddlers.  

At every step and with very few exceptions, the trans community has closed ranks around its perverts, pedos, and sex pests.  If they can't distinguish between their sane members and their molesters, why should I be bothered to do so? I have great respect for the trans people who have spoken out against this madness.  I have very little for the troons and danger hairs who actively promoted it.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Nov 5, 2022)

Tree said:


> Because they let themselves be used by power to destroy. Instead of accept their unfortunate state, they make a deal with the devil and do his work.
> 
> 
> This was a natural consequence of letting gays out of the closet. Any gay who chooses not to understand the harm they do when they don't keep a top on their perversions is someone who shouldn't be sympathized with.



You a very angry person who can't read the room. I will pray for you bud.


----------



## SandyCat (Nov 5, 2022)

If a tranny is going about their life and isn't a sex pest that's mutilating their genitals I'm fine with them. I still think they're mentally ill but if they're harmless then I couldn't care less.

Unfortunately there's a lot of gross sex pest troons out there and the more I see walking negholes like Keffals and how society protects them the more my disdain grows.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Nov 5, 2022)

fakemon said:


> if a guy wants to wear makeup and put on a dress, no big deal. if he wants to believe he's a woman? no big deal, it's delusional but like the world's full of religious people, and they're delusional as fuck. fine, he's just a trannie.
> 
> but to make me _say_ he's a woman? no fucking way. I'd wince every use of 'his pronoun', like i'm betraying my personal integrity. he's a fucking man, almost always looks like a big hulking man. if he whines because i call him a man, he's a troon.


This. I'm all for "You do you" until I'm made to alter my reality to suit their shit. That I have a problem with.


----------



## Slobs (Nov 5, 2022)

If you want people to like you then you shouldn't be ugly and annoying. Transsexuals don't understand that, or at least they pretend they don't.


----------



## Oliveoil (Nov 5, 2022)

Your rights end where mine begin.

That's the crux of it.


----------



## Smunchy (Nov 5, 2022)

The self-loathing mentally ill are easy to hate. Especially when they target women and children because men will actually fight back.


----------



## fakemon (Nov 5, 2022)

The weird thing about this thread is people talking about faggotry as if it's separate from troonery.

Clarify your thinking and accept that faggotry is a SUBSET of troonery. They're not adjacent or anything like that. A proper full subset of troonery.

Faggotry is the original transgender trait. It's literally a man with the sexual urges and attractions of a woman. It's 100% troonery.

Undeniable fact.


----------



## MadDisaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Trans people demand levels of compliance and participation in their identity that are intrusive at best. And that's beyond how they destroy every community or group they touch. 

No other group has required anything more from me than a very basic level of respect- as long as I am treating them the same as anyone else, I've never had an issue. The trans community,  however, demands that I deny reality, surrender any of my own thoughts or feelings in favor of their own, put my own comfort and safety second to theirs in all situations, and endure whatever punishment they dream appropriate if I mistep in any way. They don't gatekeep their community at all, so it's full of obvious fetishists, predators, and creeps.

Why wouldn't people dislike them?


----------



## Tree (Nov 5, 2022)

Secondarily, how much human energy has been wasted on this retarded conversation about non-reproductives? Why should I have to care? Why have you made yourself a problem?

Though the situation is more nuanced, and the underlying problem more disturbing. Fag marriage has not come to be tolerated due to the mass effort of faggots or fag sympathizers, but because some group of elites decided to push the cause for their own reasons. Only some of those elites probably were fags themselves. Take the case of California, which around 2008 had a popular vote which decided against sanctifying the marriage of sodomites. A year or so later, California's free and fair supreme court overruled (((our democracy))). More or less the same thing happened on the national scale to extend the parallel legal code euphemistically dubbed "Civil Rights" to sodomites as a group. Thus growing the mass of political "clients" beholden to this elite under this parallel legal framework. The issue was intentionally inflamed to shake people out of and in to these camps. Now these elites have motivated actors and a legal code they can use to place them where they want them in various institutions and structures of power. The troon naturally does as they are told by their panopticon and doesn't care about doing things that a normal person with any principles would consider socially subversive or immoral. This is done with no concern or even joy at the broader social decay it causes and grifts it enables. A weak population is the least dangerous to exploit.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 5, 2022)

They're the only minority I've seen that has lived up to every single goddamned hyperbole that right wing reactionaries hollar about them, and also the one that utterly refuses to do any kind of housecleaning in their community.


----------



## David Brown (Nov 5, 2022)

Nobody is obligated to explain shit to you degenerate scumbags. You know the answer anyway. Now go take a long walk down a short pier.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Nov 6, 2022)

personally i dont really care what the fuck someone does with their life. as long as you dont hurt other people and dont hurt animals do whatever the fuck you want. wear a dress put on make up hell you can cut your dick off i do not care. 

but when you try and force that onto kids and pretty much every single person you encounter then i begin to have an issue. how would you like it if some super religious family kept showing up at your doorstep telling you how you are gonna burn in hell unless you confess your sins and join their church?  sure they may have good intentions and they might even sincerely believe they are helping save peoples lives. but at the end of the day they have no right to tell you what to do or how to live your life. 

that is where the issue begins. troons a apart of a bigger problem in the world where any small trait or quirk you may have has to have some bigger meaning. a little girl cant just play with dinosaurs and like having short hair when they are little. oh no that little girl is actually a little boy and anyone who tells you different is just a heartless bigot and a transphobe.  that little boy who might not really be into sports or anything and might even prefer to play with dolls or maybe one day you catch them trying on their moms heels and walking around playing pretend.  well that little boy is 100 percent a girl and you need to jam them full of chemicals and cut their dick off as soon as possible so they wont be traumatized from growing up the wrong way. 

that being said i dont hate troons the people i hate are the people who force their way of life onto others  did trooning out save your life? cool you of all people should have the common sense to realize how serious of a choice that is and just because you might have waited a little late in life and you wish you did it earlier does not mean everyone else feels the same. think for yourself not for others. if these people just acted like normal people and not like insane privileged psychopaths i think people would be more open to accepting them.


----------



## Dancing Israeli (Nov 5, 2022)

Especially since this is the gayest site I've ever used.


----------



## Dustlord (Nov 6, 2022)

Why do trannies hate themselves more than anyone hates them? Trans suicide is far more prevalent than anti-trans hate crimes.


----------



## Smunchy (Nov 6, 2022)

Trannies have the lowest chance of being murdered but the highest rate of suicide after bottom surgery. That gender affirming care really does wonders.


----------



## SaltyFanta (Nov 6, 2022)

I don't even hate trannies, I know some pretty normal trans people IRL. I just like to laugh at the insane troons, like Lucas Roberts, No-Dong Jones and that one guy that has 18k hours in Fallout 76. I wish there was a way to treat that shit that didn't mean playing into the mental illness.


----------



## Snuckening2 (Nov 6, 2022)

No reason. 

Just coz I'm ontologically evil, and trangenders are so obviously morally-pure that it just enrages me, like when I see a basket of puppies, or a newborn baby.

I just enjoy ensuring that trans folx don't get the equal rights that the rest of us get to enjoy every day. Like the right to re-define all of biology, when it conflicts with our own beliefs. Or the right to dictate the terminology/language other people use. Or the right to ignore the fact that a 12yo can't give valid consent, and to irreversably mutilate the kid's body.

It's mostly just my deep, ideological commitment to being a hateful bigot, I guess.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Nov 6, 2022)

I can count on one hand the number of trannies I know of which aren't a damn menace, and every other one seems to either be a menace or support the menaces.

Seems like a logical hatred to me, but also directly contingent on community behavior. Stop trying to touch the kids, ruin everything I enjoy, and just try to live your best life without fucking up everyone else's and I'd go back to the apathy reserved for almost everyone else.


----------



## Moths (Nov 6, 2022)

Trannies are just the niggers of the faggot world


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 7, 2022)

Because they're degenerate and offensive. They are a blight on the canvas of reality.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Nov 7, 2022)

Because of this:




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.



























+They censor and ruin everything they lay their fake tits or fake dick on, demand adoration for their insanity, are a strain on medical resources.
Question: Is there any merit to this deviant destructive lifestyle?.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 7, 2022)

I don’t hate flies or wasps but I don’t think twice about exterminating them as pests either. Same thing


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 7, 2022)

Because trannies are without a doubt the nastiest, snidest people I've ever had the displeasure of crossing paths with.

It does not matter how understanding you try to be. It does not matter how often you listen to them talk about their woes. It does not matter if they call you their "friend". As soon as you step a _millimetre _out of line they will turn on you. They will turn everyone who agrees with them against you and will go out of their way to let you know you never mattered to them in the first place.


----------



## El Goblina (Nov 7, 2022)

I hate faggots. Trannies are faggots but even faggier.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 7, 2022)

They need to try harder at not being trannies. Just accept you are male or female and stop complaining about everything so much.


----------



## Beak Thing (Nov 8, 2022)

1. They're mutilating children.

2. Because it sucks seeing gay men literally destroy themselves rather than embrace their sexuality and live a life as the man they really are. Lucas could have become another run of the mill gay guy with a boyfriend and a job at an art gallery instead of a psycho, drug-fueled Communist eunuch.


----------



## mister fireworks (Nov 8, 2022)

women, niggers, and faggots all fought for their rights for equal treatment under the law. 

women wanted to vote, to kill their fetus while its inside their body, and not get fired for getting pregnant.

Niggers wanted to not have to literally sit in the shitty nigger section of the bus, get refused service at diners and shit for being a nigger, and be able to attend public school with white kids despite being niggers. 

Faggots wanted to not get fired if their boss found out that they were a faggot. they wanted to have the legal right to marry another faggot because they wanted the legal rights afforded to spouses and honestly the whole "civil union" bullshit that the democrats came up with as a retarded compromise that never was going to happen.

What do trannies want? they aren't getting fired for being disgusting trannies. aAe the half assed laws about bathrooms that arent even getting enforced comparable  Jim Crow? Comparable to niggers needing the national guard to escort them in order to go to school? Do trannies want some kind of official cultural acceptance? Major politicians were dabbing on faggots in the early 90s saying that aids was probably airborne. Trannies already have the uncritical support of every major news outlet and even conservative politicians use their fake ass pronouns. They are free to chop off their dicks and have the government pay for their HRT. REAL women cant even kill their own fetus on their own dime anymore in many states. 

Trannies are NOT oppressed. They are for the most part white men who are disgusting perverts full of resentment and spite. They are all mentally ill. They literally want to make it illegal to refer to them as a dude when they have a dick and obliterate the concept of gender completely to validate their narcissism and in many cases to facilitate their access to children. They are the Israel of people. I will stop hating trannies when they shut the fuck up, stop whining about fake oppression, and quit denying reality.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Nov 8, 2022)

I'm a little late to the party it seems. Others have made all my points pretty well. I hate all forms of censorship, compulsory speech, and scientific inaccuracy. Tranny ideology is founded on all of those things. I was fine with them 15 years ago when they kept to their selves, but now they're ruining the society I have to live in. You're not even allowed to talk about it, which is the worst part. (Not that that ever stopped me, but it's gotten me in trouble before. Just for actually understanding biology.)


----------

